# Buckeyes Plantation is excited...



## alligood729 (Mar 11, 2015)

to anounce that we will host the GBAA Spring Turkey shoot this April! Dates are 18th-19th, sign in will be from 9-4 both days. 30 targets, half known, half unknown. Looking forward to this, will be our first GBAA tourney, hope it won't be the last! There will be a guest class, but you will have to be a member of the GBAA to qualify for one of those fine belt buckles!!!  Looking forward to it!!!

The address is 1250 Jersey/Social Circle Rd, Covington Ga 30014....


----------



## BlackEagle (Mar 11, 2015)

Im not familiar with the GBAA or if I can even participate but it sounds like a good time! I really enjoyed the last Buckeyes shoot!


----------



## oldgeez (Mar 11, 2015)

me, too!! way to go 729


----------



## hoyt44 (Mar 12, 2015)

alligood what's the rules & class's , info for it


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 12, 2015)

Last time I shot a GBAA spring Turkey was back in 1998 at Gwinnett around the lake.  I also need a refresher on the rules, classes and distances.

http://gbaa.georgiaarchery.com/wp-c...gia-Bowhunters-Archery-Association-UPDATE.pdf

Heres a few things I found but the definations for classes eluded me ?

The GBAA State Marked 3-D maximum distance will be 60 yards.
Unmarked 3-D maximum distance will be 50 yards.

State Spring Turkey
this tournament shall be held in the spring April during a weekend selected by the host club. Rules are the same as the State 3-D, except that the distance shall move forward 5 yards. Targets may be paper or 3-D.

The GBAA has adopted the 300
ft. per second rule

Each archer will shoot their arrows with one foot touching the appropriate stake for
the division and class in which they are registered.

After assuming their position at the stake, 2 minutes are allowed to shoot one (1) arrow. The shooter
will receive a verbal warning from the group for the first offense. Second warning
will be a five point (5) penalty from target score. 

Bowhunter Membership entitles a member to participate in 3-D, State Spring Turkey and State Broadhead tournaments, Bowhunter membership also includes a subscription to Georgia Archery News.

GBAA Bowhunter Membership: $10.00 per single person or head of household, $3.00 per additional household member, with a maximum of $16.00 per family for (12) twelve calendar months, including the month of enrollment or renewal.

The Maximum Pre-Registration Fee
charged to any GBAA competitor or guest at any State Tournament shall be $25.00 for those 15 and older, $15.00 for those 12-14 years old, $10.00 for those 11 and younger. $5.00 of the $25.00 charged to those 15 and older shall be paid to the GBAA by the host club. Maximum pre-registration fee per family is $55.00. A $5.00 per registrant late-registration fee may be charged by the host club, with a maximum of $10.00 per family.


----------



## red1691 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank You for stepping out and hosting the GBAA Spring Turkey. I'll be there!!


----------



## DarkWingDuck (Mar 12, 2015)

Location address, please.  Thank you.


----------



## hoyt44 (Mar 12, 2015)

thanks Bowana helped alot  tobad im working nights  : (


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 12, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> Last time I shot a GBAA spring Turkey was back in 1998 at Gwinnett around the lake.  I also need a refresher on the rules, classes and distances.
> 
> http://gbaa.georgiaarchery.com/wp-c...gia-Bowhunters-Archery-Association-UPDATE.pdf
> 
> ...



Yeah that's pretty old.....lol membership ain't $10 anymore..... I also posted the times like this is a casual shoot time tournament. I don't think that's right, I'm going to talk to someone with a little more knowledge about how the day will run. More to follow.....


----------



## BowanaLee (Mar 13, 2015)

alligood729 said:


> Yeah that's pretty old.....lol membership ain't $10 anymore..... I also posted the times like this is a casual shoot time tournament. I don't think that's right, I'm going to talk to someone with a little more knowledge about how the day will run. More to follow.....



Hey, that was off their site but it could be as old as me ?   ...I sure hope its a casual shooting time though ? Sounds like a lot of it is up to the club ?  Anticipating your update !


----------



## red1691 (Mar 13, 2015)

To the best of my knowledge GBAA state 3-D shoots are shotgun starts 9:00am and 1:00pm both days so everyone startes at the same time and finish at the same time. At lest that's how it was when we held the Spring turkey several years back. 
As for GBAA membership I believe it is $10.00 head of household, A GBAA membership is for those that only want to shoot the 2, 3-D Championships.
A NFAA membership is $45.00 I believe, head of house, and that allows one to shoot in All 5 of the GBAA State Championship.  
And Yes the Constitution on the web site is NOT the latest virsion, with some of the changes over the past few years.
The web site is a work in progress to make it more user friendly.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 13, 2015)

Lookin forward to it as long as it's not 30 turkeys


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 13, 2015)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Lookin forward to it as long as it's not 30 turkeys



It's not....


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 13, 2015)

red1691 said:


> To the best of my knowledge GBAA state 3-D shoots are shotgun starts 9:00am and 1:00pm both days so everyone startes at the same time and finish at the same time. At lest that's how it was when we held the Spring turkey several years back.
> As for GBAA membership I believe it is $10.00 head of household, A GBAA membership is for those that only want to shoot the 2, 3-D Championships.
> A NFAA membership is $45.00 I believe, head of house, and that allows one to shoot in All 5 of the GBAA State Championship.
> And Yes the Constitution on the web site is NOT the latest virsion, with some of the changes over the past few years.
> The web site is a work in progress to make it more user friendly.



Thanks Red....there will be more posted when I get all the details, and they are being worked out right now....


----------



## dgmeadows (Mar 16, 2015)

I hope I will be back in action by then.  That would be a heckuva event to be my first of the year...


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 17, 2015)

dgmeadows said:


> I hope I will be back in action by then.  That would be a heckuva event to be my first of the year...



Would be good to see you Darren. Tim and I are emailing back and forth the complete details, hope to have the flyer ready to publish in a day or two.....


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Mar 24, 2015)

Any more details? Shotgun start? casual start? one day? two day?


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 24, 2015)

GaBuckSlammer said:


> Any more details? Shotgun start? casual start? one day? two day?



The flyer is  being completed right now. It will be shotgun start, 15 known, 15 unknown, can shoot both in one day, or take two days. More cement guidelines will be in the flyer...


----------

